# Welches Tier ist das ?



## Garfield (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe heute Abend folgendes Bild gemacht.

Ich habe ein Tier gesehen, das ich nicht kenne, und einfach mal draufgehalten.
Beim Durchsehen der Bilder scheint mir , dass da jemand beim Abendessen ist.
Kann das ein ?


----------



## Casybay (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches Tier ist das ?*

Hi Jeannot,
sieht für mich auch so aus, der Kopf und die 2 langen Arme erinnern mich an den __ Rückenschwimmer, wie er von oben aussieht.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## danyvet (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches Tier ist das ?*

Das würd ich nicht bestätigen. __ Rückenschwimmer ist das definitiv nicht. Würde eher sagen, das sind 2 Tierchens, die sich gerade paaren  aber keine Ahnung, was 
Oder es ist ein Tier, das ein anderes erbeutet hat, weil irgendwie schauen sich die 2 nicht ähnlich. Ich kann aber auch nicht erkennen, welche Postition das untere einnimmt *hmmm*


----------



## Longhair (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches Tier ist das ?*

Hallo miteinander,
ich tippe auf Raubfliege auf Kohlschnake.

Grüßle Schorsch


----------



## Garfield (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches Tier ist das ?*

Hallo Schorsch ,

das kann hinkommen , nach bischen Googlen erscheint mir das durchaus möglich.

Man kann über's Internet sagen was man will, aber das geballte Wissen in allen Bereichen fasziniert mich immer wieder.


----------

